# Spring quilt block swaps now going on



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

We are doing two concurrent quilt block swaps on the Swaps and Sew-along board. The theme is "Nine Patch garden" with one swap doing florals and the other fruits and veggies. This is an easy block to make, so if you ever wanted to try to make quilt blocks, now is the time. This wonderful group of folks will help walk you through easy construction of a nine patch block. I made my first quilt block six years ago on this board and haven't looked back. It's a wonderful obsession ... err, hobby. Please come join us. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/th...lt-block-swap-starts-now.561924/#post-7859071
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/th...p-2-vegetable-and-fruits.561925/#post-7859070


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I thought I'd "bump" this since sign-ups end on Wednesday. Now is your chance to join these two fun swaps.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

If anyone wants to join but needs some fabric I have some I can send you if you help cover shipping. I can post pics if there's interest. I see a burgundy background with little ears or corn, little bunches of grapes, and a larger print with apples or pears. I might have more in my shed or still packed away in boxes. I have more fabric then I need. I'm more then happy to share since I can't participate.
Heidi


----------



## Clueful (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi Belfrybat. Am unable to participate in your 2017 Spring Swap. Sounds like a fun swap. ... Just wondering...How to send a private message? Did it one time before but can't remember how. Thank you. Enjoy your swap! Clueful


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

We will miss you Clueful !! Hope everything is okay,, just click on Belfry's name and select private message.. it will look like an email..


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Clueful said:


> Hi Belfrybat. Am unable to participate in your 2017 Spring Swap. Sounds like a fun swap. ... Just wondering...How to send a private message? Did it one time before but can't remember how. Thank you. Enjoy your swap! Clueful


Sorry you can't join us -- maybe the next swap. Maxine is correct in that you can click on the name of the person you want to private message, but on this new forum it is now called "Start a Conversation". If you can't find the person you want to message, click on your own name and start a conversation, then type the first few letters of the person you want to message and a list comes up. Ah times, they are a changing!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks Belfrybat!! I did not know about the new wordage (start a conversation) or that I could find someone by clicking on my name.. cool!!


----------

